# Torrent



## Dimenson (12. Januar 2006)

Hi Leude,

Ich besitze SUSE Linux 9.3, mit diesen Rechner wollte ich gerne Torrent nutzen, allerdings ohne python und wxpython, gibts da sowas?


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Habe mal für dich gesucht:

Hier  


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Januar 2006)

Such mal auf folgenden Seiten nach "torrent", da sollte sich so einiges finden lassen.
http://www.sourceforge.net
http://www.freshmeat.net
http://www.kde-apps.org


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Januar 2006)

Wenn Dich eine Java-Anwendung nicht erschreckt:
http://azureus.sourceforge.net

Funktioniert und sieht unter Linux genauso aus wie unter Windows


----------



## Aiju (18. Januar 2006)

Nimm doch KTorrent, das ist bei SuSE 10 dabei, vielleicht auch bei 9.3


----------

